# Daddy's Helper



## Philly (7 Feb 2006)

Hi All
Just had to post this little pic of my little girl helping out in the workshop. She has "off" and "On" periods of liking helping Dad in the workshop. Thankfully, at the moment she loves getting stuck in.
Sophie has her own box of toy tools. Yesterday she asked me "Can I use the real tools, now?" So pliers, spanners and sandpaper are her first "real" tools. Sharps edge tools are a no-no :wink: 
Anyway, hope you like the pic,
Philly  





_P.s. Before anyone asks, the table saw was isolated._ :!:


----------



## Waka (7 Feb 2006)

And there was me looking for the riving knife and guard


----------



## Philly (7 Feb 2006)

Waka
I have bought a smaller diameter blade (235mm) which allows the blade to go totally beneath the table. I can then use the sawbench as a "work table", hence no riving knife and guard. It easily pops in and out on my Xcaliber.
Incidently, Sophie is a wizz with the dust extractor. She spends ages sucking up anything on the floor. Now wheres that tape measure? :roll: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Anonymous (7 Feb 2006)

Love it Philly. Hannah has the same on/off tendency and loves using the the 4" extractor hose to vacuum up offcuts, dust, small tools etc.

Last time she 'helped' she sucked up the buttons I had just made to hold a top on a cabinet - no longer usable after meeting the fan :roll:


----------



## dedee (7 Feb 2006)

Nice pic Philly, and it's nice to see a bit of dis-order in the workshop.

Anne likes to use the small electric drill/screwdriver and we've already made 2 bird boxes, with me holding on she can drill the holes and screw the screws.

Andy


----------



## DaveL (7 Feb 2006)

Nice one Philly.  

My grandchildren are into nailing the fire wood together. :roll:


----------



## Bean (7 Feb 2006)

Nice one Philly
My girls can make for a whole day out of a box of scraps, nails and paints and the creations are wonderful

Bean


----------



## syntec4 (7 Feb 2006)

Nice one Philly, 
I also have a Sophie although mines a lot smaller, she's up feeding now  Mum is alseep :evil: 

I'm a 'New Man' or something  


I also have a workshop helper, 'George' he's nearly six. I let him drive screws into scraps with a cordless. He can get through a couple of batteries doing that  
Night all. 
Lee.


----------



## martyn2 (8 Feb 2006)

she's a Real dad's girl wont be long before we see her with completed projects in GW


----------



## GEPPETTO (8 Feb 2006)

Hi All,

I also have or I would like to have a little "helper" in the workshop. His name is Davide and his first tool has been the wooden vise with which he has been able to grasp one little finger within the hole handle.






He isn't much prone to listen daddy advices, therefore I try to take him far from electric tools (last saturday he inserted the electric dry hair plug himself in the light socket :x if it would be been the drill or ....  ) my luck is I haven't a lot electric tools :wink: 

Nice photo  Philly


----------



## Evergreen (8 Feb 2006)

Hi all. 

Brilliant pictures - thanks for sharing them. Enjoy these good times while you can.

Regards.


----------



## Philly (8 Feb 2006)

Gabriele
Davide looks very happy in the shop-a good sign!
best regards
Philly


----------



## GEPPETTO (9 Feb 2006)

Philly":683q27sm said:


> Gabriele
> Davide looks very happy in the shop-a good sign!
> best regards
> Philly



Hi Philly,
I hope he'll pass a lot of the free time with me in my workshop : it's very satisfiable to make something with own hands.  .. when he come with me his main task is to saw with something which seems like a saw blade all around and to hit like an hammer. :idea: for his birthday (15/02) I could make a sort of saw and hammer with plywood... any advices ???


----------



## Philly (9 Feb 2006)

Do you have a lathe? I turned a couple of hammers for Sophie-she spent months banging everything in sight with them.  
Philly


----------



## GEPPETTO (9 Feb 2006)

Philly":3qdf2m94 said:


> Do you have a lathe? I turned a couple of hammers for Sophie-she spent months banging everything in sight with them.
> Philly



Philly,  I haven't a lathe. I would like... how I said time ago my intention is to make a pole or treadle lathe because I'm fascinated
how our ancestors made everything without burning electrons, how it could be said.
However I could try to make a simple little rectangular hammer, like mine, and a saw with ply blade of 3mm with its handle style LN or so.
I hope Sophie didn't hit your beautiful wooden jobs. It that case, after the usual curses, anyone can forgive his children, can't he?
:wink: It's a simple way, for them, to know if we are making with hard wood or no. :wink:


----------



## Alf (9 Feb 2006)

GEPPETTO":elfxm1x4 said:


> a saw with ply blade of 3mm with its handle style LN or so.


Just don't cut any teeth in it. I'm sure I read that someone did that and then discovered even wooden teeth can do surprising damage to a table leg... #-o 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## GEPPETTO (9 Feb 2006)

Alf":2rs2ay4o said:


> GEPPETTO":2rs2ay4o said:
> 
> 
> > a saw with ply blade of 3mm with its handle style LN or so.
> ...



worth advice. I didn't have thought on that :? 
I just have that famous table with long crack I said time ago just refurbished :roll: .

Thanks Alf, nice to write with you again. :wink:


----------



## CYC (9 Feb 2006)

Stop posting beautiful pictures of SUNNY italy, some of us leave in cloudy Ireland!!!


----------



## StevieB (9 Feb 2006)

I can also confirm that plastic saws sold in DIY kits for small children can likewise do alot of damage to wooden window cills :roll: and that wooden hammers that are supposed to be for banging pegs into a pegboard similarly have more than one function in the hands of a 2 year old :wink: 

Steve.


----------



## dennyk (12 Feb 2006)

Children are gods gift to us all, teach them all the good things.

Enjoy them while you can.

I wish my grandchildren would like to spend sometime with me in the workshop


----------



## Richard S (12 Feb 2006)

What a delight children are. What seems like yesterday I had three little boys running around the house and garden, today I woke up and one is off to University one is off to work and the baby is playing loose head prop for the Army cadets under seventeens. Now the only time they come down to the workshop is when they need something (money or a lift mainly). Wouldn't change a thing though they are appealing for different reasons at different ages, currently the banter around the evening dinner table has to be heard to be believed sometimes I can't eat for laughing, but the time does fly by enjoy them each and every day for what they are, truly special.

regards to you all

Richard


----------



## Vormulac (23 Feb 2006)

It's wonderful to hear everyone enjoying time with their little ones (or not-so-little-any-more-ones!).

My first one is on it's way, and quite frankly the whole thing just seems too terrifying for words!

:shock:

Anyone got any suggestions for a good first sprog-related project?


----------



## dedee (23 Feb 2006)

Vormulac":3vxpx4n6 said:


> Anyone got any suggestions for a good first sprog-related project?



How about a nameplate for the bedroom/nursery - although you'll have to wait until you can be sure of the name!






It pays to keep the names short :lol: 

Andy


----------



## Vormulac (23 Feb 2006)

Nice one Andy, is that a combination of cunning router-work and deft woodcarving?

V.


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Feb 2006)

That's really nice, Andy  

Paul


----------



## dedee (23 Feb 2006)

Vormulac":2ahmjvj7 said:


> Nice one Andy, is that a combination of cunning router-work and deft woodcarving?
> V.



That's one way of doing it. I just used the scroll saw.

Andy


----------



## Vormulac (23 Feb 2006)

Nice work indeed!


----------



## Alf (23 Feb 2006)

Vormulac":149gixck said:


> Anyone got any suggestions for a good first sprog-related project?


Soundproofing...? :lol: 

Very nice, Andy. Hope it doesn't come back to haunt you; "Daddy, I wanna horsey! Mwaaaaa!" Although saw horses might be handy... :-k :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Vormulac (23 Feb 2006)

Alf":nkdwj4l7 said:


> Vormulac":nkdwj4l7 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got any suggestions for a good first sprog-related project?
> ...



Nah, I'll just move into the workshop 

V.


----------



## Bean (23 Feb 2006)

Put a lock on the door and dont leave the spare in the house.............advice I wish I had followed :wink: 

Bean


----------



## Philly (27 Mar 2006)

The Return of Daddy's Little Helper :lol: 
You can't keep this one out of the way-I was trying to take some pics of my recent saw till project turned my back for a moment and...........





There she is, oiling my saws. I won't bore you with the "arty" shots that arose when she decided she would now take some pictures :lol: 
And worry not, she knows the teeth are a no-no.
Cheers
Philly


----------



## Neomorph (28 Mar 2006)

You can't beat kids for doing the unexpected. 

Remember the number of video players that were trashed when kids posted all sorts through the video flap. My friend said thank god he no longer has a video player for that to happen to...

...His DVD recorder is currently in for repairs after his two year old son opened the tray and put an upside down piece of toast in it and then closed it. :shock: Marmalade doesn't play well on a laser reader!

Never, NEVER say something is safe from kids. It's the kiss of DOOOOM!


----------



## Alf (28 Mar 2006)

Of all the thinly-veiled excuses to show off your saws... C'mon, Phil, how much did you pay her?  :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (28 Mar 2006)

Alf":djn0qm7t said:


> Of all the thinly-veiled excuses to show off your saws... C'mon, Phil, how much did you pay her?  :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf


Moi? Gloat?? :shock: 
While there's blood in my veins..... :lol: 
Philly


----------



## Mdotflorida (28 Mar 2006)

> Moi? Gloat?? :shock:
> While there's blood in my veins..... :lol:
> Philly



Phil

I noticed a sizeable gloat with a bunch of cardbord boxes in the moving thread. Now that's class :lol: 

Jeff


----------



## Neomorph (28 Mar 2006)

One thing I've noticed is a considerable move to using japanese swords... err.. I mean saws. I haven't come across anyone recently who doesn't use hand tools who hasn't got at least the flush cutting saw and dovetail saw. The next most popular one seems to be the dual crosscut/rip saw.

Seems Phil isn't an exception. :wink:


----------



## Alf (28 Mar 2006)

Neomorph":2ojubz4t said:


> I haven't come across anyone recently who doesn't use hand tools who hasn't got at least the flush cutting saw and dovetail saw.


You have now. :wink:

Cheers, Alf


----------

